# 6 yo - fever when losing teeth?



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi - I'm wondering if it is typical to get a low fever when you lose a tooth. My 6 yo DS seems to be developing this pattern and I've only heard of it when little babies are getting teeth.

Has anyone else's kid experienced this?


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

We haven't experienced a fever with loosing teeth.
Usually loosing teeth in our house can take up to a week before they actually come out. No pulling allowed...they basically let them fall out!
Does your DS have a fever the entire time?


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Dd just lost a tooth yesterday. We first discovered that the tooth was loose back last December during our holiday dinner. It took that long to lose it - almost 6 months. She had a couple of low-grade fevers in the meantime.

When you say "fever when losing", do you mean the very day it comes out? Because it's such a long, long process with dd that I can't even imagine being able to pinpoint even a given week or probably month when she's "losing" a tooth.

She's 8 and just lost her 4th tooth, so we're kind of behind on the teeth-losing front.


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes!

My DD got a fever the day before she lost a tooth. No other symptoms and I wondered if anyone else had experienced this...

She was almost ten at the time.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

To clarify, for example this last time, he had a 101F fever for about two-three days before the tooth actually came out though it had been very loose for a couple of weeks. It came out in the evening and in the morning the fever was gone.

Thanks for replies.


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

could he be getting a fever as his 6 year molars are coming in? I am not sure if that is something that happens or not.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lnitti* 
could he be getting a fever as his 6 year molars are coming in? I am not sure if that is something that happens or not.

Good point. OP - I'm wondering if this is just coincidental to erupting molars. Dd would get these random fevers, but not feel bad. Sure enough, a few days later I'd notice she would have a new molar breaking through.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll have to check on the molars - his top ones came in months ago, but the bottoms were not last time I checked.


----------

